# 7002-700j Divers....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hiya all

i have chance to buy the above watch from a pal of my brothers, it keeps very good time, the screw down crown/tube has loads of thread on, i think the hands are replacments as, on scwf, their pics of this model have hands that are edged in white-not chrome plate.the watch is good cosmetically with a few scratches to the back but the dial lume is shot, i found the production date, which from memory was july '96.

what would be a fair (to both parties) price for the watch.










any help would be appreciated

regards, john.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> hiya all
> 
> i have chance to buy the above watch from a pal of my brothers, it keeps very good time, the screw down crown/tube has loads of thread on, i think the hands are replacments as, on scwf, their pics of this model have hands that are edged in white-not chrome plate.the watch is good cosmetically with a few scratches to the back but the dial lume is shot, i found the production date, which from memory was july '96.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

I love my 7002 which is a 7002-7001 with a black bezel insert









Lume was never very good on the 7002 so shot lume is to be expected 99.9% of the time - not sure about the hands though as mine has silver/chrome edged hands like yours - in fact I've never seen white edged hands on a 7002 (as far as I was aware they used the standard Seiko divers chrome edged hands). If the lume on the hands is a lot brighter than the dial then that's a pretty good sign that they have been replaced for a newer set (not neccesarily a bad thing depending on your point of view). Good that the crown has lots of threads as I don't think the case tube on these can be replaced - though I may be wrong about that! Couple of other points the bezel should rotate in both directions & ratchet & the insert on your looks original as it has the correct "l" (not "1").

I'm not sure about what it's worth, as the 7002's still seem to be the unloved brother to the 6105's/6309's etc despite being excellent watches (apart from the lume) in their own right. I certainly prefer the rectangular markers & more symmetrical, less cluttered date only dial. Maybe Â£50 - Â£60 but no more than Â£70?? They can be picked up on Ebay for less than that but then you are taking a chance on an unknown watch, at least with this one you've had a chance to handle it & examine it.

Hope this helps


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Pauls spot on about the value, also you may have just seen white relections in the hands of the photos youve seen as they certainly should be chrome outlines on the hands....

But I have another view on the lume diference between the hands/ dial, every one Ive seen has missmatched lume, I dont think this is a indicator of a hand changes, I think they are all like that....

Nice watch though John, good luck


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I think Pauls spot on about the value, also you may have just seen white relections in the hands of the photos youve seen as they certainly should be chrome outlines on the hands....
> 
> But I have another view on the lume diference between the hands/ dial, every one Ive seen has missmatched lume, I dont think this is a indicator of a hand changes, I think they are all like that....
> 
> Nice watch though John, good luck


hi jase

the pic i saw was somewhere over on scwf, i may have imagined it.

according to their archive, this watch 7002-700j is a japan only model and states on the dial '17jewels'

the lume does still glow but not as brightly as my 6309, bry lumed that one though 

regards, john.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

As for the hands they are not white. they are silver chrome, just like in all the 7002 divers. the lume in them though shouldhave a greenish hue to them, similar, but not identical to the one on the dial. The hand lume on 7002's tends to continue working after the dial lume has died.

BTW, I don't know for sure about this specific variant, but I know that there was more type of lume used on 7002 divers. I know for sure of two (I own watches with them), but I beleive there might have been three varities. The 2 that I own are 150M and each has slightly different style lume. I don't know this for a fact, but I'm told that the 200m ones have a slightly different lume as well.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

John

Have you seen that Roy has a couple of 7002's over on the sales site?

Â£75 LINK


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Marky said:


> John
> 
> Have you seen that Roy has a couple of 7002's over on the sales site?
> 
> Â£75 LINK


Please don't slag me, for I'm not dissing Roy. The watch in the image has a replacement aftermarket insert and dial. 7002's are not so rare or expensive that with some patience you can't find an all original one in excellent condition for the same price or less than Â£75 . Granted the trade-off would be unknown service history and British import taxes, but it is possible. I bought an all original 7002 earlier this year in 95%+ condition (read very minor wear - mainly on the straps) for US$70 shipped.

Again my purpose is not to criticise Roy, but to very matter of factly point out that 7002's are still pretty widely available, in good condition, and for relatively low prices.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mine are serviced with warranty. A service and warranty could cost Â£50-Â£70 alone.









Â£75 is a low price when you consider this. I have sold these for Â£95 on the site before and had no end of customers willing to buy them.



> but to very matter of factly point out that 7002's are still pretty widely available, in good condition, and for relatively low prices.


Which is exactly what mine are.

I know of one for sale on another forum for $325 will non original dial or insert.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I do understand your post isnt aimed at having a go at Roy, but we can all give examples of watches weve bought off ebay that were bargains, Im sure we can also give examples of nightmare purchases too....

At least you get a warranty with Roy, not everyone who uses the internet is prepared to take the risk with ebay....

Its not fair to compare a Website Sales Section and what you can maybe pick up on ebay, its not a like for like comparason...

We could be here all day ( again!  ) on this one, but I hope were not


----------



## fenns (Jun 26, 2006)

> Please don't slag me, for I'm not dissing Roy. The watch in the image has a replacement aftermarket insert and dial. 7002's are not so rare or expensive that with some patience you can't find an all original one in excellent condition for the same price or less than Â£75 . Granted the trade-off would be unknown service history and British import taxes, but it is possible. I bought an all original 7002 earlier this year in 95%+ condition (read very minor wear - mainly on the straps) for US$70 shipped.
> 
> Again my purpose is not to criticise Roy, but to very matter of factly point out that 7002's are still pretty widely available, in good condition, and for relatively low prices.


If I may interject, I have just purchased one of Roy's 7002's and would only consider buying from him, or an established forum member, as I'm too old to risk rip-offs mis-descriptions from e-bay or similar.

Both buys from forum members (JoT and David Risso) have been a pleasure and exceeded expectations - the best experience you can hope for buying 'blind' - so I shall continue to buy with confidence and support Roy and this forum.

Not that I'm in the least bit bothered, but what is an aftermarket insert exactly - the bezel? Presumably Roy would only source top-bannana items anyway?

[JoT the 007 is a daily watch now - v. handsome! thank you







]


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The 7002's are as I bought them. I have only serviced them. I did not replace any parts.

I think he means that the bezel insert has been changed at some time as they can become scuffed and marked over time.


----------



## fenns (Jun 26, 2006)

Roy said:


> The 7002's are as I bought them. I have only serviced them. I did not replace any parts.
> 
> I think he means that the bezel insert has been changed at some time as they can become scuffed and marked over time.


Even better then Roy!

Can you tell the difference between original inserts from top notch 'aftermarket' items ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think it is something to do with the "1" on the "10" or somthing like that.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, the aftermarket ones have the 'kick' on the 1 the originals are just a straight line...Also the lume pip on the originals is bigger and flat....

Thats all....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Roy said:


> I think it is something to do with the "1" on the "10" or somthing like that.


It is indeed the "1" should be a roman numeral "1" like on this......










Easy to relace if the aftermarket insert bothers you though (even I could do it!!! Or watch Jase do it for me!!!).


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

As Roy said by insert I was refering to the bezel insert. The obvious sign that it is aftermarket is that the number 1 on the ten is written in with a little dog-leg at the top (like this 1). Seiko doesn't use that font on their inserts. Instead theirs is just a straight vertical line. There is another thing worth noting which is the lume pip.

On these watches (first generation 7002's, first and second generation 6309's and I beleive 6105's - don't quote me on those though) the lume pip is recessed into the insert and it is inside a large cricle that almost touches the edges of the triangular marker. In most aftermarket inserts, this lume pip is a smal convex piece of plastic that is lumed. From what I'm told it is much easier to make them this way and more economical, so a lot of inserts have them.

There are a few sellers who monitor the seiko forums and have started to produce pretty decent aftermarket inserts with the correct font and good approximations of the lume pip. I don't know if this helps you Roy, but if you are interested in acquiring some for your watches, I'll be glad to put you in contact with someone who I've dealt with before who can source these.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You for that but I will just continue to sell them as I buy them unless they are tatty. The added expense sourcing and fitting new inserts could not be justified on such low priced watches besides which the people buying them are not complaining and they can clearly see what they are buying in the photo.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I bought one of Roy's from the last update and if I'd been back from my hols earlier I'd have bought the other one too. I think the 7002's are going to increase in value.

I have been looking for one for a while and I would prefer a good condition replacement bezel to a manky original although I understand why others would not. Â£75 *is* a good price, I could spend plenty of time on Ebay and I might, I said might...... save Â£10/Â£15, that's if I can get one in the UK, considering Roy's warranty I can't possibly see how such a minimal saving is a good deal.









In any forum member wants to sell their good condition 7002's for less than Â£75, I am your buyer.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

i ended up paying Â£45 for it, he's happy and so am i







, he told me that the watch was original-nothing changed but it didn't come on a strap or bracelet, i fitted the one that's on it.

somehow it's not as comfy as my 6309 and i don't know why







, it's very nice though









regards, john


----------

